# Online Course



## gian_eagle

if somebody knows a course on-line, please let me know.

thanks.


----------



## Ilmo

Look in Google for "Infopankki". There are several links.


----------



## Outsider

Here's a grammar.


----------



## gian_eagle

thanks! I'll work with it


----------

